# Now, watch carefully O best beloved...



## CQB (Feb 10, 2014)

In Iraq, a suicide bomb trainer for the Islamic State of Iraq and the Sham accidentally killed most of his class today in what US military officers often describe tongue-in-cheek as a "work accident" or a "premature detonation." _The New York Times_ has the details of the ISIS mishap:

Twenty-two ISIS members were killed, and 15 were wounded, in the explosion at the camp, which is in a farming area in the northeastern province of Samara, according to the police and army officials. Stores of other explosive devices and heavy weapons were also kept there, the officials said.
Eight militants were arrested when they tried to escape, the officials said.

The militant conducting the training was not identified by name, but he was described by an Iraqi Army officer as a prolific recruiter who was "able to kill the bad guys for once."

http://www.longwarjournal.org/threa...ill.php?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 10, 2014)

I promise I had nothing to do with that.  Nothing, I tell you!


----------



## CQB (Feb 10, 2014)

Reminds me of the Billy Connolly gag, "Right lads, I'm only going to do this once."


----------



## pardus (Feb 10, 2014)

The instructor was Cyril.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2014)

Karma's a Bitch....

Seriously, that crap is dangerous.


----------



## Dame (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello Mommy, 
Hello Daddy, 
Here I am at, 
Camp Jihadi...


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 10, 2014)

...but I guess karma is a real bitch.  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...or-accidentally-kills-himself-and-pupils.html


> An al-Qaeda instructor killed himself and 20 of his pupils when he accidentally set off a car bomb during a bungled training session in* Iraq*.
> The explosion took place at an insurgents' camp near the town of Samarra, 60 miles north-west of Baghdad.
> Security forces were drawn to the area by the sound of the explosion. They arrested 22 survivors, some of whom were wounded, and discovered seven fully prepared car bombs along with suicide belts packed with high explosive.
> The dead instructor has not been named, but he was described as an experienced operative who specialised in training and recruitment. An Iraqi army officer told _The New York Times_ that his final lesson had killed "the bad guys for once".


----------



## medicchick (Feb 10, 2014)

https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/now-watch-carefully-o-best-beloved.19968/


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 10, 2014)

^ ah, damn.  Sorry 'bout that.  Mods please delete as needed.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hurray!


----------

